# Need better cutting corners.



## Inusagi (May 1, 2008)

I tried to begin with japanese storebought cubes and it went fine. I sprayed it with crc silicone, and it's ralley smooth. But I still need much better cutting corners. Could somebody give me some advice to solve this problem?


----------



## brunson (May 1, 2008)

Not being facetious, but try being more precise in your turning. I find a lighter touch seems to give me better results than trying to force the cornering with a heavy hand. Watch Harris Chan's slow turning video, his moves are quite precise and smooth.


----------



## pcwiz (May 1, 2008)

For me, when I spray a cube with silicone, it's really bad at cutting corners. Then, after several solves, it goes back to normal, but it's still super smooth. That MAY be your problem, but you said "I *still* need much better cutting corners," so it might be the cube.

Well you could break in your cube the way Pestvic on YouTube shows. His breaking in technique also makes your cube cut corners better, and it worked for me


----------



## Inusagi (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for helping. I think at least Harris Chan has a good cube. Hes cube is a DIY, and they got verygood cutting corners. Also, at the Pll, people are saying it's supposed to be sub 2, and if I try, I must have good cutting corners.

Thanks pcwiz, but I think I already watched that video. And I have tried, but I don't discover any difference. But could you give me thelink, cause maybe I have watched a another video from him...


----------



## Rama (May 2, 2008)

I am also trying to break in a store cube and I just force the cube a little bit to cut corners.
It works, but patience is the best key I think.


----------



## Inusagi (May 2, 2008)

Rama said:


> I am also trying to break in a store cube and I just force the cube a little bit to cut corners.
> It works, but patience is the best key I think.



You are right, it takes a lot of times...


----------



## pcwiz (May 2, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> Thanks for helping. I think at least Harris Chan has a good cube. Hes cube is a DIY, and they got verygood cutting corners. Also, at the Pll, people are saying it's supposed to be sub 2, and if I try, I must have good cutting corners.
> 
> Thanks pcwiz, but I think I already watched that video. And I have tried, but I don't discover any difference. But could you give me thelink, cause maybe I have watched a another video from him...



Pestvic's way of breaking in the Rubik's Cube
http://youtube.com/watch?v=5xQ0ywP-bbU

As I've said before, I have a horrible store bought cube, and did Pestvic's way of cutting corners. It cuts corners much better (did it for like 15 minutes), but it stills locks up sometimes, but doing it for 15 was worth it


----------



## Inusagi (May 3, 2008)

Pestvic's way of breaking in the Rubik's Cube
http://youtube.com/watch?v=5xQ0ywP-bbU

As I've said before, I have a horrible store bought cube, and did Pestvic's way of cutting corners. It cuts corners much better (did it for like 15 minutes), but it stills locks up sometimes, but doing it for 15 was worth it [/QUOTE]

15min. for the whole cube? Or for one side?


----------



## pcwiz (May 4, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> Pestvic's way of breaking in the Rubik's Cube
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=5xQ0ywP-bbU
> 
> 
> ...



I did 15 minutes for the whole cube. A lot of corners to do .


----------



## Aeonstorm (Apr 30, 2009)

15 minutes? I've been stretching for about 45 minutes and my cube's still only halfway to where I want it. Surprisingly though, my first storebought cube only took about 15 minutes, as you said, and now it never locks up, and you can barely feel it cutting an entire third of a turn


----------



## pentrixter (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm not sure if corner cutting is the most important thing. Jamming is one the biggest problems I have with my cubes despite having good corner cutting. I think I've come to the conclusion that jamming has more to do with whether the center pieces are pillowed or not...

Either way, I don't understand why you would even want a storebought to be good a corner cutting. Why don't you just get a DIY? Most of them aren't bad at corner cutting save types D and E.


----------

